# I want to buy her for my future spawn



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1301112610


I have always love purple bettas and when i came across her i knew she would be the future mother to my future spawn, she is gorgeous, what do you guys think? 
I havent purchased her yet but i did get into contact with the breeder last night.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I think she's very pretty, but only so so on quality... plus breeding purple isn't necessarily going to give you purple fry.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

she has very pretty coloring I just dont like female betta but without females there wouls be no male spawn so yes shes pretty


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

monroe0704 said:


> I think she's very pretty, but only so so on quality... plus breeding purple isn't necessarily going to give you purple fry.


Right, im not really aiming for the purple as the target color 
i am waiting on a reply from the breeder on her specs 
because i do have this little purple and light blue HM guy that i was thinking of breeding with her


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Perhaps you could ask the breeder if there is anything the fish would be faulted for at show. Most good breeders will answer this honestly. If that does not matter to you and you just want to breed bettas to have the experience, that is an alternative I guess.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

thats what im waiting for. Not entirely wanting to get into show breeding but i do want to have a great line going, and it will be something if i can get a lps or two to buy them since i dont see any halfmoons being sold, just the basic vt, ct and dt.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's pretty! I like purple bettas.


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice fish, but not great finnage. She looks purple, but she's blue with a red wash. She'll throw multis. Personal preference, but I wouldn't pay $25 for her, even in Loonies :-D.

The same breeder has other, nicer fish. I like this one better, and it is $5 less.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1301111412

Perhaps there are excessive Canadian fish import fees, but I think that this breeder is on the expensive side for the quality of their Bettas.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

I was looking at her as well and it has been a toss-up between the two lol
I would agree its expensive but its better than paying for a really gorgeous betta only to be told the seller cant ship across borders and getting a refund, its more then a kick in the gut to be denied your dream betta :lol:

I just might go for the lavender blue female..... think think think.....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

pdxBetta said:


> Nice fish, but not great finnage. She looks purple, but she's blue with a red wash. She'll throw multis. Personal preference, but I wouldn't pay $25 for her, even in Loonies :-D.
> 
> The same breeder has other, nicer fish. I like this one better, and it is $5 less.
> 
> ...


 
She's very pretty!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

urgh neither page wants to load any chance you could post the pics of both they sound pretty 
WAHHH i wanna see i LOVE purple xD


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

here are both 
lavender blue female







red purple female


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Before you go buying one of them I would sit for a few minutes and see whom is calling out to your more. Trust your instincts. A good line is important but so is being happy with whom she is. I think your first post said it all. She's called out to you.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

hmm i seen both in my looking but neither screamed at me


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

Abby said:


> hmm i seen both in my looking but neither screamed at me




so you are saying shes safe and no one else will get a hold of her before i do ? :lol:


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

Arashi Takamine said:


> Before you go buying one of them I would sit for a few minutes and see whom is calling out to your more. Trust your instincts. A good line is important but so is being happy with whom she is. I think your first post said it all. She's called out to you.


that is true but even if i decided to get both i know that even if i didnt breed them i would be happy to have them to add a splash of color and personality to my world :-D


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

The blue female is a much better fish.....I would go for her....The other girl does not have good caudal branching or rays....


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

Martinismommy said:


> The blue female is a much better fish.....I would go for her....The other girl does not have good caudal branching or rays....



I really appreciate all the experienced breeders input on this matter
and i was thinking alot about the little blue girl as well. 
I think i will go for her to breed and buy the other just to have as a pet.
I am starting to understand more and more about breeding and believe with everyone's input i can have a great line going:-D
thanks


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I think the blue girl is nicer, too. If you do decide to breed the blue girl, I'd be weary of that shorter outer caudal ray and possibly asymmetrical scaling. It is possible that there are scaling issue. No betta is perfect!


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok. I bought both girls. I couldnt resist the tugging at the heart strings lol

I am alittle worried as i have never ordered bettas online before 
so im hoping they arrive safe and sound. 
And thanks for the suggestions on the breeding


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, keep an eye on the scaling issue with the blue girl......Be very picky who you spawn her to because this can be a genetic issue.....

Good luck! I'm sure they will arrive just fine .....


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

Martinismommy said:


> Yes, keep an eye on the scaling issue with the blue girl......Be very picky who you spawn her to because this can be a genetic issue.....
> 
> Good luck! I'm sure they will arrive just fine .....



Thank you so much:-D i will make sure to do just that


----------

